# the solar powered man



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi everone,the runs got me on the run,but when the sun comes out,makes a world of difference for the attitude.been overcast last few days.yuck!!!!denny


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2000)

Hey Denny,Glad you're feeling better. Heck, if some sun is all you wanted, I'd have been glad to send you some from Texas!!That's funny...sometimes I like sunny days but there are times when I truly enjoy rainy or overcast days. They don't make me feel as "down" as they do some people. But I agree with you, Denny. A steady diet of either one is not good.Hang in there,calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I agree Denny. I love the sun. I don't worship it like I use to, but it does make me feel better.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Squrts, I need the sunshine, too. And the warmth. I promised you I would let you know what the Gastro. doc suggested to slow down the intestines, so here is: Take 1 or 2 Immodium (generic name is loperamide) about 30 minutes before meals. He also suggested I give an over the counter med called Equalactin a try. He said that would help the bloating and it will "firm" up diarrhea. It will also work for those that are constipated----it puts the water in the stool. Don't ask me how it can help both, but he swears it does. Worth a try. You can get it at the drug store and if they don't carry it on hand they can order it for you. Same goes for the generic brands of Immodium. Save a few bucks, anyway. I started taking 1 Immodium before each meal, and by the third day I was getting more like constipated, so I stopped it, but today I talked to him and he said just take it once a day---he says I need it to slow things down. I don't have loose, watery stool. It's not diarrhea. But I have what he called a "spastic colon", so I have to "dump" so darn often. It rules my days and some nights, too. Part of my problem is the damaged sphincter muscle that the surgeon did his best to repair in May. I only have about 1/2 inch of muscle left and I should really have 1 & 1/2 to 2 inches like everyone else!!! Go figure! ( I had 2 very eager boys who couldn't waste any extra time popping out into this world---and then a very bad epiesiotomy (sp?).) And, age, and all those other depressing things..... Let me know if you try the meds and how they work for you. Good luck. Hope you're feeling better. Karen


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

Denny, How could anyone resist reading a topic titled solar powered man??!!







I always feel better after some sun. Last Wednesday I layed in the backyard with the dogs for a LONG time! DeeDee


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

What a great title for the topic! Wouldn't it be fantastic if we ran on solar power! Hey, wouldn't it be great if we had rechargeable batteries.I think we're supposed to get 20 minutes of full sun on our forearms to produce enough vit D ???Sunlight is also essential for mood. Can't believe it's the first of OCtober, although I do love the winter sun on frosty fields.susan


----------

